# Bolt Action .22



## Hyperlite x134x (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey everyone i was just wondering what you guys would suggest as far as a bolt action .22. I have looked around, but i haven't seen anything that i really liked. What i want is a bolt action .22 and a pretty nice scope to go with it. I am also fairly new to guns, so advice would also be helpful. Links would also be appreciated if possible.

Thanks in advance


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

How much do you want to spend, scope included?
Pete


----------



## Hyperlite x134x (Aug 26, 2007)

it doesnt really matter that much but id say like 300-400 or a little more if necessary


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Good for you....I wish that I could say that the price doesn't really matter.
The four rifles that I like are all more money than the sum that you mentioned - Kimber's .22 Classic, the Ruger 77/22, the Anchutz 1710, the Winchester Model 52B. These are all $600-1000. No scopes.
One of the nicest "classic' rifles, IMHO, is the Ruger 77/22R but it will set you back about double what you've mentioned. Very clean lines, much like the lines on a high power rifle.
Have you looked at the Savage models? Marlin? Do you want a detachable magazine? Tubular? Rotary(the Ruger)? If you just want a plinker, a gun that you can enjoy at the range, etc. the Marlins and Savage guns are hard to beat. 
Pete


----------



## Hyperlite x134x (Aug 26, 2007)

i was actually looking at remingtons and i kind of like the remington model 597, and its also not that much so i was just wondering what you guys thought of that

and as far as bolt action is concerned, it would be nice, but i dont care THAT much


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Aha! I'm not familiar with the Rem. 597. I just took a look at it. It looks like a nice firearm. Remington makes fine rifles. It is an autoloader, though; I was thinking that you wanted a bolt action. 
They offer a combo, rifle and scope, that might be worth your while.
Pete


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

CZ 452. Nothing in its price range will shoot better.


----------



## Hyperlite x134x (Aug 26, 2007)

i did want a bolt action but they seem to be a lot more expensive and i can deal with an autoloader


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Robert A. Langager said:


> CZ 452. Nothing in its price range will shoot better.


Exactly my thoughts. Top it with a 4x or 2-7x33 rimfire special from Leupold you'll meet your price target and nary a gopher is safe.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

It really depends on how accurate of a rifle you want. You can get a Ruger 10-22 for cheap, but then you need to dump some $$ into it to make it shoot.

CZs are the HOT item right now in the rimfire bolt world. My local gun shop sells more 452s than any other gun right now. They truly are top notch.

Check out the CZ forum on rimfirecentral.com.

You can get the 452 Trainer for less than $300. The 452 American will run around $375-400.

Here is a smokin' deal on GunsAmerica.com right now:

http://www.gunsamerica.com/976929321/Gu ... erican.htm

Keep an eye on the classifieds at rimfirecentral.com. Good deals come up often. You just have to be quick.

Robert


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Horsager said:


> Robert A. Langager said:
> 
> 
> > CZ 452. Nothing in its price range will shoot better.
> ...


Does that mean that the 4.5-14x42 Sightron that I have on mine is overkill?  .......................

..............Ok yes it is, but it was an "extra" that I had laying around.

Makes shooting tiny groups much easier though!


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

I would get the CZ452, i have one in 22 Mag and it is very accurate and shoots well.


----------



## Hyperlite x134x (Aug 26, 2007)

ya ive been looking at the cz 452 and i love it. its hard to find a deal like that and after i mount a scope on that it will be so nice. thanks for all the advice and hopefully ill be able to get it.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Nope, the 4.5-14 isn't overkill for a 22, but not many scopes in that power range actually dial out the short-distance paralax. They may have a 25 or 30yd designation on the A/O but that doesn't mean they actually work at that distance.

I've got an older Kimber of Oregon 22 that I've topped off with a Leupold 3-9x33 A/O EFR that'll reliably focus down to 50ft. I'm hoping we get an indoor range built in Fargo soon, I'd like to shoot a 50ft indoor winter league just to stay tuned up.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Hyperlite x134x said:


> ya ive been looking at the cz 452 and i love it. its hard to find a deal like that and after i mount a scope on that it will be so nice. thanks for all the advice and hopefully ill be able to get it.


Hyperlite,

If you are patient you will find a good deal. Keep an eye on GunsAmerica and rimfirecentral.com. CZs come up for sale all the time on rimfire.

Good luck,
Robert


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

look at a henry the are pretty nice guns so are the czs


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Savage is also worth a look. I think their rifles are great values.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd 2nd the idea of a Ruger 77/22 bolt gun. These really are nice. I had one in 17HMR and it shot pretty well, especially after I changed to a Volquartsen carbon fiber barrel and a laminated stock.


----------

